
Navy Eliminating 241-Year-Old Rating System in New Enlisted Rank Overhaul - protomyth
https://news.usni.org/2016/09/29/navy-eliminating-241-year-old-rating-system-new-enlisted-rank-overhaul
======
Normal_gaussian
> However, the ratings system became more complicated as the pace of
> technology quickened, creating churn in the jobs in the service. > Ratings
> would be created, merge and become obsolete sometimes in the span of only a
> few years.

The previous choice of naming is interesting. It was once described to me as a
system that allows clear identification of a mans speciality - and likely his
only skill - up front.

------
AEDELGOD
This is a shitty idea. I hope they get rid of SECNAV Mabus. It actually makes
the system more complicated, destroys tradition, and he's just doing it for
political correctness. Which, may I add, was a huge fail in itself because
he's still using SeaMAN instead of SeaPERSON which he was whining about doing
because the Navy is hiring pussies now.

